
Thiel, Trump and the death of shame - ShaneBonich
https://pando.com/2016/05/26/thiel-trump-and-death-shame/097711488320d3d19419036e673f63d51fc80bb4/
======
khattam
So much totally unbiased opinions to bring forward this grand theory of
shamelessness...

And while we are talking about Gawker publishing private sex tapes of people
for everyone to see...

It's not like Peter Thiel has been a member of Libertarian party and has
strongly supported principles of privacy, personal liberty and freedom... and
it's not like himself and others have been a victim of Gawker's disrespect of
privacy for sensationalist shit. It not like he has endorsed previous
frontrunners of the conservative party with libertarian principles.

Nope. None of that fucking matters when you can come with with a totally not
retarded theory of shamelessness instead... while you are talking about Gawker
shamelessly posting personal sex tape of someone publicly merely because it
could. Awesome lack of hypocrisy there!

